# Xmas Gifts



## rainwebs (Sep 7, 2005)

Although, not Halloween I know that some of you also have a look at Xmas these days.










Jigetiser Xmas Gifts is a second in a series of sites with seasonal free computer stuff we will change from Typo3 to WordPress platform. To add other non-existing themes, like Fantasy or Science Fiction, is planned to.

Here's the link: 

Xmas Gifts

BTW: We will add a new theme

Spooky Xmas

to our Halloween site pretty soon ;-). It's based on an idea from this HalloweenForum thread.

Did I mention the Horrible Advent Calendars?


----------

